# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  poll: fittest ever lad on it

## stacyefc

jason turner followed by kyle pascoe

----------


## Katy

Frank

----------


## Katy

Just messing i mean kyle. Gary lucy is gorgeous i have loved him ever since he was luke morgon (hollyoaks)

----------


## Layne

Kyle!!!!

----------


## xCharliex

Jason Turner

----------


## Shelly

Kyle definately.

----------


## funtimefreckles

i like harley!

----------


## Jemma

Agreed, harley!

----------


## Lisa321

Harley  :Big Grin:  Hes sweeeet

----------


## x Amby x

Harley, closely followed by Kyle!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think the earlier series are better than the later ones

----------


## leanne27

harley is my first choice and then jason LOL  :Smile:

----------


## Bree

kyle then harley for sure i never really liked jason  :Stick Out Tongue:  xxx

----------


## Em

Kyle then Harley for me! Love gary lucy!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i like bruno and kyle so i put bruno so many of you like harley i personally do not see the attraction

----------


## Gadders

kyle. he is now in the bill she can watch him twice a week. then i would probably say harley then bruno

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i like gary lucy as kyle then second bruno

but the way things have went i can see bruno once a week just like footballers wifes because he has joined holby city my favourite extra show

----------


## x Amby x

I quite like Bruno as well! lol

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

harley is my fav then jason and kyle come second

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i liked ian and donna they were a normal couple they didnt go about showing off how much money they had they were just a couple who put there kids first

----------


## Andy'sLuckyPony

Bruno!!!! Then Tre, but he's not on the list...

----------


## Tannie

I would have to say Bruno :Stick Out Tongue:  althrough Harley was ok.

----------


## Emmak2005

For me it's got to be Bruno although I got confused in the voting and voted Conrad instead. So it's a toss up between Bruno, Kyle & Darius (the little sweetie).

----------


## nicole28

I think Kyle! :Angel:   :Angel:   :Angel:

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Harley,followed closely by Kyle  :Wub:

----------


## Florijo

Kyle. I loved him as Luke ( :Wub:  ) .

----------


## tammyy2j

Jason Turner 

Jason Turner 

Jason Turner 

Jason Turner

----------


## Skits

> Jason Turner 
> 
> Jason Turner 
> 
> Jason Turner 
> 
> Jason Turner


i totally agree. we definitely have the same taste in men tammyy2j!

----------


## x Amby x

i prefered Bruno in series 5 as apposed to series 4, in series 5 we saw a more softer side to him!

----------

